# Help identifying this algae



## Borgholio (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm trying to get rid of this stuff and it keeps coming back. I'd like to identify it so ideally I can find something that will eat it. It looks like Cladophora but I'm not entirely sure. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Some of the clado looks like it's growing BBA.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

It does look like Cladophora, but you'd need a higher magnification pic to be sure. To me, Cladophora is one of the LESS annoying algae - I'd much rather have that than Spirogyra (hair, blanket weed) or Oscillatoria (slime).


----------



## Borgholio (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah great, thanks for confirming! I know my pleco won't eat the stuff, would I have luck with some snails or freshwater shrimps / lobsters?


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

For me, Amano shrimp (Caridina japonica) seem to be the most reliable for eating a wide range of different algae, although nothing seems to eat Oscillatoria.

BTW where's our algae expert BUCHA these days?


----------

